# South West Sydney Newbie



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi All

New member here living in Prestons, South West Sydney. I am looking for a Yak to get myself into this fishing caper and also to use as a little bit of a fitness kick too. Looking to get out on the Georges River and other estuaries close by here in Sydney to start with. What is a good Starting yak? Also what weight do they start getting difficult to manage on your own on and off the car. Seems to be a wide variety of weights in the single man class of sit on yaks. Is around 25kg the average?


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Grunt!
There are so many yak types to check over - may be usful to check out the relevant areas in the forum first.
I guess 25kgs would be an average - some lower and some higher.
The Revo I have is supposed to be 21kgs - probably it is more like 24kgs - it is pretty easy to handle on and off car racks.
Good fishing when you do hit the water!!


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Have spent the past few days Yak Kicking

Some that have impressed so far

WaveDance Kingfisher

Ocean Kayak Venus 11- I know it is a girls one but it felt good, won't be a pink one though 

Will keep looking tomorrow, got to go out and buy roof racks for my car.


----------



## Kez (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey welcome! im out west too so if you ever need company out on the Georges River give us a buz.

Good luck in finding a new yak! see you on the water some time.

cheers,
Kez


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Will do kez.

How far up do you fish? I was thinking that the Georges river trips up this way for me will be the fitness paddles and the fishing ones closer to the bay.


----------



## Kez (Nov 5, 2008)

I never fished the georges before. So im a newbie to the Yaking sport. I sometimes fish landbased at brighton le sands for fatties. I can go anywhere possible.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Went and had a good look at the Kingfisher today, and it is not what Kayak anymore but When I will have the cash to purchase it. I have told Jenny @ Wild Water Sports I will get back to her soon. Not much choice on colour, anything so long as it is blue.

Hopefully I can get the cash together to pick it up.

Also got the racks fitted to the Focus today, the factory mount points are quite close together does that make putting a 4m yak on the roof difficult. When I say difficult I am talking about how it stays there driving and the loads it gets put under. I will measure the gap between the racks when this rain stops a little.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Kez said:


> I never fished the georges before. So im a newbie to the Yaking sport. I sometimes fish landbased at brighton le sands for fatties. I can go anywhere possible.


Went for a drive the other day to look at close possible launch zones nearby for more fitness paddles than fishing and found that the Chipping Norton Lakes are marked not to catch fish for Human Consumption, Also I have heard the water is that bad it is not advised to swim in either.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

I got my yak this mornign and could not wait, rather than drive home with it I went to the Georges River national park at East hills and paddled around the river for 1 1/2 hours.

Took some pics and will have them up later.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Some pics taken at the Georges River this morning.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Well not a newbie as such but an oldie coming out of hibernation. After a few years racing, changing jobs and getting off shift work. I am back to go kayak fishing once more.

The old Kingfisher need some work, hatch straps have rotted and are broken but I will get her out on the water soon. Worst case I will hit the water around Forster in January on the Family holiday.


----------

